# Simran Experiences?



## etinder (Nov 23, 2004)

saadhsangatji please explain your experiences during simran?
lots of thanks


----------



## Arvind (Nov 24, 2004)

I dont know whether those are experiences of Simran or what, but when listening Keertan, I feel the following. I havent read any kind of thing like this, and are very personal, so not sure, if this is what everyone feels too:
Harmonium surs blossoming the back side of head just above neck, Raagi ji's voice connecting it to the forehead, Chainey hitting the nect, and Tabla taals hammering the spine. This complete flow of currents is something like (but not exactly) electric current, but without any shock, and creates a feeling of feeling the universe inside, and being total timeless and weightless.

I dont know if I could express this, but I tried my best to give you a glimpse.

Regards.


----------



## etinder (Nov 24, 2004)

wow!!!! tht seems out of world


----------



## Singhstah (Nov 25, 2004)

sangat ji i thin your meant to keep these experience gupt.


----------



## Arvind (Nov 25, 2004)

Singhstah said:
			
		

> sangat ji i thin your meant to keep these experience gupt.


Ohhh, I had no idea. Perhaps that s why, there are no response to this thread, and I just blew out!!!


----------



## snavneet (Nov 25, 2004)

Sat Sri Akaal Pyareyo!

Pyaare Sevadaar Singh Ji,

Indeed, your experiences during Simran and listening to Keertan are a good sign that you are on the right path!! Actually, there is nothing wrong in sharing your experiences with the Satsangat and near-and-dear ones. There is a point in such experiences beyond which one cannot explain it to others or put it down in words! Since you are able to share your experiences with us by expressing it using language, there is nothing wrong in such a sharing. Once you reach the state of True Bliss, it goes beyond words, pictures and dimensions. For example, we all know about so many Saints and Bhagats who achieved enlightenment or union with God, but we don't really know what they went through. That cannot be known unless we reach that state of perfection. And it cannot be told to those who are not yet perfect because they won't understand. So, pyareyo, don't worry, just keep sharing till you can! Who knows when you'll fall into His loving embrace!!

But, sharing any spiritual experiences with common folk who are not really concerned about religion or spirituality or who are not yet ready, is mostly avoided. That's why Singhstah Ji warned you.

Gurbaani tells a seeker about the path to Waheguru, it informs one about the countless pitfalls. But it does not tell us about the unique spiritual experiences of our Satgurus. This is because such things are inexplicable!! And, even if our Satgurus could explain it to us, we would be daunted by the task of achieving those goals. Hence, in any religious belief system the actual state of True Bliss has never been defined. So, don't worry, if you can share something then it was meant to be shared!

By the way, we should actually share our methods of approach and how we tackle common pitfalls on this path, so that others can benefit from our experience. This is the need of the moment. Any experience, however mild or profound is worthy of being shared, if possible! So, please do share.

Bhull Chuk dee khima mangda haan.


----------



## etinder (Nov 25, 2004)

i totally agree with navneer veerji and i feel that its very important to share your experiences so that whole sangat can get benefitted with the experiences..

and what i feel that our gurus never tried to keep anything gupt rather they tried to share their divine knowledge with the whole world, so i feel strongly that we need not to keep it a secret and try to bring an air of mystery around it as done previously and this would encourage more and more people when they see the examples and role models around them

gurufateh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 26, 2004)

GUPT...?  I dont think so.  IF everybody keeps everyhting GUPT..then how are the poor seekers of truth going to learn anything.

Just look at the GURU SAHIBAANS...they WROTE GURBANI ( thses are personal experiences with Waheguru ), they went to extraordinary lengths to get the same experiences experienced by the Bhagats, the Sheikhs, the Bhatts etc and wrote them down for us as well...and what do we have...a HUGE TREASURE of these experiences that is 1430 PAGES ( AAngs)  long. Just imagine if GURU NANAK had gone into the River Veein and come out and kept everyhting GUPT...where would we be ???

NO Jee, we are to tell the world..BUT without EGO. THAT is a TEST in itself....if the EGO SWELLS...then we FAIL...IF the EGO is HUMBLED then we PASS.
In the coming weeks I will tell of my personal experiences of the past few decades of naam simran...and hope this helps some others in getting the motivation to follow the path of Naam simran.. Keep a lookout on this thread.

Jarnail singh


----------



## Arvind (Nov 26, 2004)

I kind of agree with Gyani ji...
'Haumai deeragh rog hai daaru bhi is mahey'


----------



## Singhstah (Nov 26, 2004)

i guess i stand corrected


----------

